# Looking for a Place to Preach in Greenville SC



## Don Kistler (Feb 24, 2009)

I will be in Greenville SC for the PCRT in April and am hoping to find a place to preach on Sunday, April 19.

Please contact me if your church might be interested.

Thank you.


----------

